# hey there



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

hey...

i'm 25 and from Denmark


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

one more..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

superb shape, from the way fat is evenly ditributed and obvious muscle mass. do you compete?


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

no i'm not competing.........

maybe i will someday


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

monster! wicked size and shape mate...get on stage!


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks.........

i think i will gain some more and then compete.......


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Very nice V shape. A Lot of work has clearly gone into your bod!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

immense lats, post some more. Where in denmark are you from?


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

I live in Horsens.........east jylland


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

VERY impressive


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You look strong.

Looking good bro.

Real semetrical.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

just look at that back.....awsom m8


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

All you guys get a room........jk.

dk.odorf, first off welcome to the board. You look awsome mate.

I would give my right (smaller) testical to look like that!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fcuk the small talk, dk.odorf what are your stats?


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

i'm 180cm and my weight is 104kg........


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

my arms are 49cm = 19''


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Good work odorf!

And welcome to the board, you are a big fcuker!

SD


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Good shape mate, excellent lat spread!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Agree with everyone else you are one big dude.


----------



## Marle (Jan 17, 2005)

looking real good..... ( godt at se en anden dansker her).....


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

i will soom start on a new cycle and then i will post some new pictures.....

Jep hyggeligt med et par dansker


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Massive to say the least.

19" is really impressive.


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

here a morning picture


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking huge m8, very impresive. What's your diet and training split like?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What is that 15lbs of protein in the back ground.............lol. What no strawberry drink(SD)..................lol.


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

heheh thats superwhay fuel, super gainersfuel and supermass fuel, all from twinlab


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, are you in the States bro?

Twin Labs are an American Co.

With all that protein, you might want to invest in some digestive enzymes to help metabolise all that protein

Massive Dude you are.

My girlfriend was looking over my shoulder and drewling at your small waist.

She is not reading my typing so I will slap her around later for that.............just kidding.

Looking good bro....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get off the guys leg bro!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dk.odorf said:


> Jep hyggeligt med et par dansker





marle said:


> godt at se en anden dansker her


u wanna get ur spell check sorted people it makes no sense  



winger said:


> What no strawberry drink(SD)..................lol.


Good stuff winger dont let SD get away with it


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dk.odorf said:


> Jep hyggeligt med et par dansker


No other Danish here I think Odorf, I know some Norwegian though! biatch broke my heart :boohoo:

Enough with the Milkshake Ringer and DB!!


----------



## dk.odorf (Feb 3, 2005)

i need a link to a great site where i can find a super dietplan and how to get dry


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

SD i stick to Thai, the brides are cheaper. lol!

dk.odorf....

why not post up on the diet section, im sure J.Wright of the Chef can help you throguh


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Go get my plan dk.odorf and to get dry, ask me after your on my diatia and I'll slip you all kinds of little tricks. BUT you need a base to start with and thats what my diatia is for.


----------

